# Meyer Mini 36000



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

I recently acquired a used Meyer mini and have'nt used it yet. I still have to finish fabbing up a mount for it to use on my Jeep. I was wondering if you can drive around with material in the hopper or will it all run out of it on the road? Anyone who has one of these let me know any thoughts or tips you have regarding it.


----------



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

I have a thought, throw it away. Good luck with that thing. We had several and sold hundreds. Keep the bearing lubed and the set screws free of rust (emergency removal). Do not drive down the road with material in the hopper. 9 time out of 10 it will pack into the cone into the bottom and u have to unload the whole thing.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I so disagree! That is all I use. They are so simple, and easy to fix. The maintenance cost don't even touch the money I can bring in with them. Anti seize all the bolts lightly, and keep a viscous oil on the top of the motor, covering the bearings so salt doesn't get it. Driving around with salt in hopper isn't that big of a deal. It doesn't run out, but packs itself into the cone. You simply get out turn the spinner 2-3 times, and that will unclog it. 2 years ago, I had one I cut down about 12" from the top, made a mounting bracket, and put it on a bronco. It worked great. A lot of contractors in my area are moving away from v-boxes because they are such a pain to maintain.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I agree with SCS...I use the Meyers 36000 on 9 of my trucks and they are fantastic! I buy them used (for around $200) and anti-seize everything when I put them together, we also silicone around the studs after installing the wire leads so the salt doesn't get them. We add screens and a plastic dump doors to them. I usually get two seasons from a $185 motor before I need to replace it. We install vibrators on all of them and use mostly bulk salt in them. The maintenance is nothing, just a wash out at the end of the day. With replacing the motor and wiring every two seasons, cost of use is only about $100 per season...how on earth can you beat that? We do get out at every job and turn the spinners by hand a few times so we don't blow the fuses (we actually use resettable 30amp circuit breakers), but we keep them loaded and go from job to job and don't loose any salt along the way. They are cheap to buy, extremely cheap and easy to maintain, and are extremely reliable... payup


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Can you post a pic of your dump doors?


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

NJ Plowman, I'd be interested in the pics too!! Which vibrator units are you using on them?


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I will try and get a few pics up of the dump doors and screens. I got the idea off of the web a while ago, maybe I can find the link for you guys.

I will put up a few shots of my custom tailgates that I fabricated out of 2" hitch receiver steel that mounts the spreaders off to one side of the tailgate and a fold out loading ramp on the other side so we can get blowers and push salters in and out of the bed in seconds while still using fully loaded tailgate salters (time is money in the snow business!).

As for the vibrators, I like to support the boards sponsors so I bought a few of the Karrier units and I love them, they have been extremely reliable and very cost effective. Here is the link:
http://www.karrierco.com/cgi-bin/sh...start=0&template=Templates\SearchResult1.html

It looks like we will be getting some snow here in jersey this weekend so if I don't get the pics up by this weekend I will get them up first thing next week...remember...pray for snow!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

SCSIndust said:


> I so disagree! That is all I use. They are so simple, and easy to fix. The maintenance cost don't even touch the money I can bring in with them. Anti seize all the bolts lightly, and keep a viscous oil on the top of the motor, covering the bearings so salt doesn't get it. Driving around with salt in hopper isn't that big of a deal. It doesn't run out, but packs itself into the cone. You simply get out turn the spinner 2-3 times, and that will unclog it. 2 years ago, I had one I cut down about 12" from the top, made a mounting bracket, and put it on a bronco. It worked great. A lot of contractors in my area are moving away from v-boxes because they are such a pain to maintain.


i agree totally i have it on my truck and everyonce in a while when i go down the road with salt in it i have to manually spin the spinner a couple times but thats it i love it otherwise


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

NJ Plowman;281877 said:


> I will try and get a few pics up of the dump doors and screens. I got the idea off of the web a while ago, maybe I can find the link for you guys.
> 
> I will put up a few shots of my custom tailgates that I fabricated out of 2" hitch receiver steel that mounts the spreaders off to one side of the tailgate and a fold out loading ramp on the other side so we can get blowers and push salters in and out of the bed in seconds while still using fully loaded tailgate salters (time is money in the snow business!).
> 
> ...


Reviving one of my old one's. NJPLOW could you post those pics? Also does anyone know what gauge wire I need to run for this spreader? No info on Meyer's website about it.


----------

